# This is why you shouldn't use heat lamps



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I cringe every time someone tells me they're using a heat lamp in their coop.

I do personally know someone using a heat lamp in OH that caught her coop on fire, luckily the fire was spotted quickly and the birds survived.

This story I've posted tells you how much more can go wrong using them: https://www.wtvy.com/content/news/Bryan-Co-family-loses-home-in-Thanksgiving-Day-fire-565662931.html


----------



## JediPat (Sep 19, 2018)

Sad, we just developed a new style of radiant heat brooder heater that is so much safer. I am never using a heat lamp again.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That's interesting. When you get a chance you need to fill us in on that heater. It just might have other applications beyond chickens. 

I never used a heat lamp with my birds. Too scary.


----------

